

Can meditation help you find your purpose in life? - japadoggg
http://www.theflowstatecollective.com/flow-habits/purpose-meditation

======
japadoggg
The question of why is something I have never had clear consensus on. Many do
it for mental hygiene or for less stress. I found all of that, but also found
it connected me with something I had been unable previously to connect with,
and this was a game-changer for me. Have others had similar experiences?

